# International Aquatic Plants Layout 2007 Winner.



## Dave Spencer (27 Sep 2007)

What do you think?






Dave.


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Sep 2007)

I love it.  A pretty worthy winner IMHO.  All the top 10 or so were great though.


----------



## Ben_K (27 Sep 2007)

I think....


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

Not my favourite out of the top 27.  Obviously awesome though...

PFK now have the hi-res images of the top 27.  They'll be published in the mag and on the web together soon.

I was chatting with Jeremy Gay tonight.  We reckon it will be a neat idea to get the readers to vote for their favourite and compare UK vs. Japanese judges taste.


----------



## zig (27 Sep 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not my favourite out of the top 27.  Obviously awesome though...
> 
> PFK now have the hi-res images of the top 27.  They'll be published in the mag and on the web together soon.
> 
> I was chatting with Jeremy Gay tonight.  We reckon it will be a neat idea to get the readers to vote for their favourite and compare UK vs. Japanese judges taste.



Very interesting George, sounds like a good idea, look forward to seeing all 27, I hate the way they drip feed them out each year, be very nice to see them all in the one go.

As regards the winner, well, not sure about it, it wouldn't be my pick of what I have seen so far, I will be very interested in the judges comments regarding that one when I receive my booklet.


----------



## afroturf (2 Oct 2007)

I really love the tank it isn't my favourite, i think the messy looking moss used mainly in the back right corner lets it down.

The rest of the top 27 can be seen here - 
http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/thumnail/2007_1.htm

Although in not a fan of aquarium scapes replicating a sceen on land i think that the 7th place tank is amazing.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Oct 2007)

> Although in not a fan of aquarium scapes replicating a sceen on land i think that the 7th place tank is amazing


I would have to agree, really clever use of the diffuser (i presume thats what it is?)
No 10 is an impressive "landscape" i removed the fish in photoshop and it actualy looked like a landscape - as if not under water at all.


----------



## beeky (3 Oct 2007)

I'm not sure how they achieved that. I thought it must be a stream of bubbles, but they'd be going to the water surface, so a diffuser it must be. But where are the edges? If they've photoshopped it to remove it then I think that's getting a bit naughty. I have no problem with adjusting colourcast or even moving fish, but playing with the tank inerds I think is a bit too far. They'll be airbrushing leaves to remove algae and deficiencies soon...if they don't already.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Oct 2007)

I have to agree, this isn't strictly aquascaping.  If it takes photoshop or very cleaver photography to achieve the look then the tank would never look that way in real life, so its not a true representation of the tank, and IMHO not want its all about.  If they use filter wool then that I could accept, like that stream one from a guy on CAU, the tank would in real life look like it had a stream in it.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Oct 2007)

i've had a look at the image (no.7) and in my "professional" opinion it has had the diffuser cloned out. It's been done _quite_ well but it could have been done better. I could be wrong but there are a few instant clues that is has been doctored. A shame really, i had taken it as a well thought out and presented aquascape but i now feel a bit dissapointed, this was my favorite scape because i thought it was so well thought out and exicuted. I'm worrying about "slander" issues here, anybody got any ideas if what i have said could be construed as slanderous?


----------



## zig (3 Oct 2007)

Here's how they did it

http://www.xylema.net/index.php/Faca-Voce-Mesmo/Como-fazer-Uma-Cachoeira.html

Its actually done with sand, the link illustrates it quite well.

Still reckon no 10 just needs a little man with a fishing rod sitting beside the bank to set it off


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Oct 2007)

Thats very clever  :idea: 
I am sure that it is the outlet that has been cloned out the rest is genuine.
I don't want to get into slagging off scapes, techniques and people with far more experience and talent than myself so i'll leave it there, although i don't think it should be allowed.

Can open, worms everywhere. lol.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Oct 2007)

In real life, wouldn't the waterfall also go the wrong way? I.e. upwards, using this method?


----------

